# sunday in  ACTION



## fatcrobat (2. Juni 2008)

hier mal ein thema für action fotos


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (2. Juni 2008)

Nun denne. Lasst die Action beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2008)

​


----------



## Ivery (4. Juni 2008)




----------



## Super T (4. Juni 2008)

meins:


----------



## Stiftsquelle (4. Juni 2008)




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Juni 2008)

​


----------



## ojs (5. Juni 2008)

Ihr Lieben, war hier nicht von ACTION die Rede  





@Super T: Geiles Bild, stimmig...


----------



## Highsider (5. Juni 2008)




----------



## Stiftsquelle (6. Juni 2008)




----------



## ojs (6. Juni 2008)

@Highsider: Ist ja geil. Bis zum Dämpfer im Modder. Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Highsider (7. Juni 2008)

mein homespot im ruhrgebiet. echt ekelhaft wieviel dreck sich da zwischen kettenblatt und bashguard gesammelt hat..


----------



## burning_bully (15. Juni 2008)

Dann misch ich auch mal mit ;-)


----------



## ojs (15. Juni 2008)

Das letzte ist ja geil. Haste da irgendwie mit Photoshop an den Farben rumgefummelt?


----------



## burning_bully (16. Juni 2008)

ojs schrieb:


> Das letzte ist ja geil. Haste da irgendwie mit Photoshop an den Farben rumgefummelt?


nein alles echt!!!!!!!!
und das sogar mit einer stinknormalen Exilim von casio


----------



## Chmod (20. Juni 2008)




----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. Juli 2008)

Hier was vom Wochenende im Bikepark Bischofsmais:








Weitere Bilder bei meinen Fotos - Fotoalbum Bikes und Sommer 2008.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (29. Juli 2008)

Osternohe


----------



## Ivery (2. August 2008)




----------



## burning_bully (10. August 2008)

dirty sunday


----------



## Team Freak 123 (23. August 2008)

[email protected] burning bully was hast den da für en weißen lenker drauf müsste doch en 710mm breiter sein oder und was is das den fürn vorbau??? danke für die infos schonmal mfg chris


----------



## Lockedup90 (23. August 2008)

*




**




**



*


----------



## Ivery (23. August 2008)

Uiiiiiiiiiii schöne Action! Top


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. August 2008)

Schaut gut aus... welche Pedale fährst DU?


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. August 2008)

Fahre Mallet


----------



## burning_bully (14. September 2008)

Team Freak 123 schrieb:


> [email protected] burning bully was hast den da für en weißen lenker drauf müsste doch en 710mm breiter sein oder und was is das den fürn vorbau??? danke für die infos schonmal mfg chris


 
ist ein älterer funn vorbau, model weiss ich gerade nicht, der lenker ist der flibar von reverse 760mm


----------



## fabs8 (13. Oktober 2008)

...mal ein von gestern an den Isartrails/ Bombenkrater München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_homer (13. Oktober 2008)

ein Kumpel:




und ich:




war in Rittershausen


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Oktober 2008)




----------



## ojs (14. Oktober 2008)

Klasse Perspektive. Mann kann das Weiss in den weit aufgerissenen Augen sehen...


----------



## fabs8 (14. Oktober 2008)

ich check es einfach nicht wie Ihr alle die Pics so groß einstellen könnt... Hilfeeeeeee...


----------



## oBATMANo (14. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Streckenbegehung war da nich ein Stein oder Wurzel zu sehn und viele haben sich aufgeregt, dass die Strecke viel zu einfach wäre.
Dann kamen 400 Starter und Regen 

Oli, kommst jetzt eigentlich am WE?
Pumper is top präpariert und deutlich expandiert


----------



## ojs (14. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ist doch genauso wie Du es liebst, steil und nasse Wurzeln...

Ich werde mich morgen entscheiden können, muss halt noch eine Info wg. einem Termin abwarten. Entweder das kommende oder das darauf folgende Wochenende, jeweils von Freitag bis Sonntag. Aber eines von beiden ist sicher. Ich bringe auf jeden Fall auch mein Dirtbike mit. Muss doch endlich mal den Pumptrack ausprobieren.


----------



## MoNu (22. November 2008)

so hier sind mal meine ersten bilder.
habe mir heute nen bischne schnee gegönnt.








weiter sind im album


----------



## JOHN-DOE (21. Dezember 2008)

ich habe bei mir auch noch ein Sunday in Action gefunden:


----------



## MoNu (9. März 2009)

so ich versuche mal das hier wieder ins rollen zu bringen

Hier bin mal ich mit neuem sunday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (22. März 2009)

so... dann mal gleich welche von meinem ersten Ausritt...


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. März 2009)

So endlich auch mal zum Fotofahren gekommen


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (22. März 2009)

Soo endgeil! 

Möchtest du noch den Spritzschutz?


----------



## MoNu (22. März 2009)

: Freak zu geil


----------



## Joe Paluza (22. März 2009)

Ich denke eher nicht !!!

Also ich hab dass mal ausprobiert !!! 
Hab mir eines, aus meiner Oakley Verpackung gebastelt  und muss sagen, dass es mit einem Schlauch, deutlich sauberer bleibt! 
Da ich keinen "Moto Foam" finde, um die Löcher zu stopfen, werde ich erstmal das RapidRacer Products "Gabelschutzdingsda"  hinten reinmachen und mal schauen wie dass Funktioniert.
Bin aber noch schwer am Überlegen, ob ich ned doch, eines von deinen ENDGEILEN Schutzblechen will, weils einfach besser ausschaut


----------



## Smourock17 (23. März 2009)

leggs mi tscheggsn

affengeile pixx!
boa wenn meine teile endlich mal da sind geh ich auch schneisenballern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (28. März 2009)

hier nochmal zwei von mir


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. März 2009)

Obergeil!...bei dir


----------



## Crak (29. März 2009)

ja dann komm doch vorbei...ist doch nicht soweit!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (29. März 2009)

Muss ich echt mal 
Seh grad ist ja kaum weiter als Bielefeld von mir...40min mitm bike...20min mit der Trödelbahn 
Ist das im Teil vom Teuteburgerwald?


----------



## MoNu (29. März 2009)

jop


----------



## PHATpedro (2. April 2009)

BATMAN!
der hammer.


----------



## MoNu (3. Mai 2009)




----------



## Crak (4. Mai 2009)

ich wusste, dass du die beiden nimmst Sicke session dude. Morgen kill ich den Zoll und hole unsere Goggles!


----------



## MoNu (4. Mai 2009)

siiiiiiick


----------



## Joe Paluza (4. Mai 2009)

Da häng ich aweng schwul am radl aber schönes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (4. Mai 2009)

Sehr geile Bilder Joe......Top


----------



## Joe Paluza (4. Mai 2009)

ja finde ich auch !!!  danke

Sind auch noch von anderen Leuten bilder auf www.ROCKRIDE.de !!!


----------



## gigo (5. Mai 2009)

Super Bilder!  
Wenn ich fragen darf: wo fährst du denn da? Bin auch ab und zu im Nürnberger Raum unterwegs...


----------



## Joe Paluza (5. Mai 2009)

In osternohe !!!

http://www.bikepark-osternohe.de/


----------



## TheRacer (18. Mai 2009)

Man erkennt es nicht sonderlich gut aber es war ein Sunday im schönen monster green


----------



## fatcrobat (20. Mai 2009)

@ joe 
ROCK N ROLL  
coole bilder


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (23. Mai 2009)

Lieg ich bei Burning Bully richtig?







---

Und den Crak konnte ich mit viel gerannten Metern noch gerade so einfangen, MoNu hab ich oben weiter zwar auch gesehen aber das Bild ist nix geworden  sry


----------



## PHATpedro (30. Mai 2009)

das pinke sunday war ziemlich schnell oder?


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (30. Mai 2009)

Beide waren schnell.. konnte beide gerade so einfangen.. Crak musste ich hinterherrennen 

Hab das pinke Sunday nur im Ziel gesehen..sah aber nicht langsam aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (4. Juni 2009)

und ich war zuschnell


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (4. Juni 2009)

Hab dich auch gesehen.. 
Welchen Platz habt ihr kassiert?


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Juni 2009)

die cam war zu lahm, jetzt is leider aus sunday "in" action - sunday "off" action geworden


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. Juni 2009)

Hehe,
da hast dus der 5.1er aber gegeben 
Ansonsten nichts passiert?


----------



## PHATpedro (7. Juni 2009)

noe, mich gewundert warum ich so in slowmo n abgang gemacht hab... 
aufgestanden wollte weiter, dann hat ich den salat 

spaeter am tag n ziehen in den rippen und schulter gemerkt links.. bischen aufgestretcht, passt...

alles gut.


----------



## burning_bully (7. Juni 2009)

Freak<3FR-DH schrieb:


> Lieg ich bei Burning Bully richtig?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
du liegst richtig...danke fürs bild ;-) bist du vielleicht auch der, der mich im hot seat fotografiert hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (7. Juni 2009)

@PHATpedro
lol..
Die dt hat ja fast schon 90grad abgang 

@ Burning Bully

Kein Ding.. hab von weitem erkannt.. das Bike kennste doch.. 

Hab leider keine mehr von dir sry 



PS:
Ist jemand in Willingen Freitag-Samstag unterwegs?
Werde den ganzen Tag Fotos machen.. also sagt mir vorher pls bescheid


----------



## PHATpedro (8. Juni 2009)

bin ich leider nicht, die woche is rappelvoll 
und ja die felge hat ziemlich genau 90° abgang.... kuegt urgebdwi bicg un jekker ub der ecke so teuteuteu style dass mich nicht mehr passiert ist 

wurscht.. muss mein rad noch abspecken
und noch mehr spaß an der sache haben, alles andere is wurscht.

cheers!


----------



## Lockedup90 (10. Juni 2009)

So hier mal was vom Ochesnkopf vom letzten WE während meines Rennlaufes!!!


----------



## fabs8 (10. Juni 2009)

kleines Pic aus O´gau... 
hatte mich direkt wegen dem Blitz erschrocken


----------



## PHATpedro (14. Juni 2009)

ruffe strecke lensky! gefaellt


----------



## MoNu (14. Juni 2009)

Hier zwei neue von mir:


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (14. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut,.. ich glaube ich muss euch auch mal shoten auf eurem Hometrail.. bald habe ich Zeit ohne Ende..


----------



## MoNu (14. Juni 2009)

muste mal machen.
bekommst dann aber warscheinlich nur mich vor die linse


----------



## MoNu (20. Juni 2009)




----------



## PHATpedro (20. Juni 2009)

hämmer, dicker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burning_bully (22. Juni 2009)




----------



## Sam Hill (22. Juni 2009)

Hammer Bild!!


----------



## fabs8 (22. Juni 2009)

Hammer Username


----------



## Sam Hill (22. Juni 2009)

Deinen finde ich besser


----------



## fabs8 (22. Juni 2009)

...ich auch


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (25. Juni 2009)

MoNu schrieb:


>




PIN IT !


----------



## Black-Down (28. Juni 2009)

sind ja alles richtig coole aufnahmen....kein wunder bei solch genialen bikes
hier mein erster richtiger ausritt habs erst neu


----------



## Wolf Schreiner (28. Juni 2009)

nette Aufnahme 

Kurze Frage. Hasst du die Schriftzüge selber in blau gemacht oder waren
die schon so dran? 
Würde bei mir auch gerne blaue Schriftzüge anbringen.


----------



## Black-Down (28. Juni 2009)

selber angebracht der rahmen ist neu gepulvert und die schriftzüge sind aufkleber die ich dann mit bikeshield geschützt hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolf Schreiner (28. Juni 2009)

Black-Down schrieb:


> selber angebracht der rahmen ist neu gepulvert und die schriftzüge sind aufkleber die ich dann mit bikeshield geschützt hab...



Und jetzt die Gretchenfrage: selber hergestellt oder irgendwo gekauf?
Wenn gekauft sag mal bitte wo. Falls du sie selber gemacht hasst - besteht die Möglichkeit das du mir auch welchen machen könntest?


----------



## Black-Down (28. Juni 2009)

selber machen lassen...muß ich mal die woche fragen gehen kann dir noch keinen preis sagen
meld dich mal mit ner mail bei mir...  [email protected]


----------



## fabs8 (29. Juni 2009)

fragt User "ölige Kette" der liefert top arbeit ab und ist preislich völlig ok.
Im Bikemakrt bietet Er auch div. sticker an...


----------



## Black-Down (29. Juni 2009)

klar aber wenn der kollege wolf schreiner mich fragt und ich eine vectorisierte datei hab womit ich nur zum werbestudio gehen muß kann ers auch von mir bekomm...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. Juni 2009)

Find ich ne gelungene Farbkombi, schwarz-blau.

Schön!


----------



## fatcrobat (8. Juli 2009)

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454156/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454100/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454095/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454120/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454115/

http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/3454197/

heir mal was von mir mit meinem pferdchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sam Hill (8. Juli 2009)

Nette Aufnahmen!!!


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (31. Juli 2009)

Hab auch mal was .. diesmal aus Winterberg
Zwar viel zu wenig Zeit zum richtigen aufbaun aber egal


----------



## fabs8 (31. Juli 2009)

Top


----------



## MoNu (31. Juli 2009)

nice nice


----------



## Great Marvin (2. August 2009)

Hier mal aus Schladming......

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426002
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426001
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426000
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/426003
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/425999


----------



## Sam Hill (2. August 2009)

Sieht gut aus! Warst da dieses WE dort?


----------



## fatcrobat (3. August 2009)

nette bilder


----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2009)

Vor ein paar Tagen in PDS


----------



## Smourock17 (16. August 2009)

geil geil geil!

hrrr. bald bin ich auch da


----------



## ojs (16. August 2009)

Schöne Fotos. Wo ist denn das letzte aufgenommen? Den Stein kenne ich gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (16. August 2009)

ojs schrieb:


> Schöne Fotos. Wo ist denn das letzte aufgenommen? Den Stein kenne ich gar nicht...




Gute Frage... ich hab nun 5 Min. nachgedacht aber wir sind sicher 50 Strecken gefahren und weis es nicht mehr genau. Das Bild ist am 9.8. entstanden, da waren wir im Bereich Bikepark Chatel, Les Lindarets, Avoriaz unterwegs.

So sieht der Sprung von vorn aus:









... und die ganze Zeit in der wir dort Fotos machten fuhren ausnahmslos alle dran vorbei. Kann also gut sein das Du auch schon mal dran vorbei gefahren bist.

Viele weitere Fotos in Kürze in meiner Fotogallerie!


----------



## Ivery (17. August 2009)

Ah Pyrosteiner.....ich hab dich auf jeden Fall gesehen. War mit den Amok-Jungs unterwegs wusste aber nicht das du es bist h3h3.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. August 2009)

Ivery schrieb:


> Ah Pyrosteiner.....ich hab dich auf jeden Fall gesehen. War mit den Amok-Jungs unterwegs wusste aber nicht das du es bist h3h3.




Ja schade... ich war auch mit Leuten hier aus dem Forum unterwegs... Stalker, haha ....

Drei der Amokjungs sind ja gute Bekannte von mir aus der Ecke Regensburg und die Amokjungs sind schon lustig, genaueres schreib ich aber nicht öffentlich  ... hast was verpasst im Canyon ...

Mich hätts fast zerrissn...


So ein schwarz-grünes Ironhorse hab ich auch mehrmals gesehn, an den Fahrer kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern...


----------



## Black-Down (26. August 2009)

hey hier mal mein eisenpferd und ich in alpe d´huez
(der rahmen ist zu verkaufen)


----------



## Great Marvin (31. August 2009)

Willingen...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453837
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453835
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453832
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453827
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453815
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/453807


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (18. September 2009)

Hometrail...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470396
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470394
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470393
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/470391


----------



## fabs8 (22. September 2009)




----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (10. Oktober 2009)

Super fabs


----------



## fatcrobat (11. Oktober 2009)

@ fabs coole bilder  wo wurden die gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (11. Oktober 2009)

das zweite bild finde ich sehr geil


----------



## fabs8 (12. Oktober 2009)

War im Bikepark Spicak in der Tschechei... kann ich nur empfehlen...
13Euronen die Tageskarte.... 3 Tage 26 Euro!


----------



## Lockedup90 (12. Oktober 2009)

Und nächstes Jahr nen IXS Rennen


----------



## fatcrobat (12. Oktober 2009)

danke muß ich mal checken


----------



## fabs8 (13. Oktober 2009)

dito


----------



## Marder (14. Oktober 2009)

hier mal was von mir von unseren letzten beiden "shootings"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## =.cf.= marduk (15. Oktober 2009)

coole location! wo is denn der spot? gerne auch per pm...

gruß, marduk


----------



## Marder (16. Oktober 2009)

mhh... die ersten beiden bilder sind auf ner strecke in wuppertal entstanden, wo ich auch das erste mal mit hingenommen wurde
und deswegen sicherlich nicht einfach so rumerzähle, wo das ist..

und die beiden anderen sind von nem neuen homespot, an dem wir gerade angefangen haben in ennepetal.
der brauch leider noch ne menge arbeit, bis man da von einer strecke sprechen kann (ist erst 50m lang und hat vorne und hinten nen kleinen double  )


----------



## MoNu (18. Oktober 2009)

haben auch nen neuen trail


----------



## Lockedup90 (27. Oktober 2009)

So dann auch mal was von mir:


----------



## Freak<3FR-DH (28. Oktober 2009)

Alle 3 gut! 2 & 3 gefallen mir am bessten


----------



## ka_winter2003 (8. November 2009)

heute die erste ausfahrt - kalt und nass wars aber glücklich 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/507287


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. Dezember 2009)

2x Thale:


----------



## Pyrosteiner (27. Dezember 2009)

Alles Amok oder was?


----------



## FR-Jonny (28. Dezember 2009)

immer doch


----------



## fatcrobat (28. Dezember 2009)

rock n roll colle action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (2. April 2010)




----------



## Dirt Bastard (4. April 2010)




----------



## taff äs häll (7. April 2010)

Bevor die Action und das gute geknipse los ging, war dann die Kamera leer... :-( Deshalb nur ein merkwürdiges Anliegerfoto ;-) :





Greez

Phil


----------



## rideracelive (13. April 2010)

Hallo!

Kennt jemand, wer hat Wolf Schreiner's Iron Horse Sunday (ano schwarz) Frame  gekauft?

danke


----------



## slayerrider (16. April 2010)

alles klar?





Ja: dann hör auf hier sowas zu posten
Nein: dann hör auch auf hier sowas zu posten!


----------



## agrohardtail (19. April 2010)




----------



## MoNu (19. April 2010)

so hier mal ich


----------



## SundayR1D3R (19. April 2010)

hier nen paar zusammenschnitte von mir auf dem hometrail:


----------



## Dirt Bastard (19. April 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (23. April 2010)

yeah Wildbad!
Bild gefällt.


----------



## Mürre (23. April 2010)

Lenker sieht breeeeiiiitt aus, schönes Foto


----------



## FR-Jonny (27. April 2010)




----------



## Joe Paluza (28. April 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/6039/h


----------



## fatcrobat (28. April 2010)

hahaha wer hat die TLD  sachen eigentlich nicht 
nettes bild


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. April 2010)

Das neue Bike meiner Freundin war heute das erste mal in Action 
Downhill Lucki wird es vielleicht wiedererkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabs8 (29. April 2010)




----------



## fatcrobat (29. April 2010)

cool


----------



## fatcrobat (29. Mai 2010)

mein rennlauf hahahaha


----------



## Marder (29. Mai 2010)

der sattel und die kabelführung kam mir doch bekannt vor, sind uns glaub ich nen paar mal über den weg gelaufen


----------



## fatcrobat (29. Mai 2010)

jup sind wir  und mit dem sattel wird man immer erkannt


----------



## Great Marvin (30. Mai 2010)

Aus Thale....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658025
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658024


----------



## slayerrider (2. Juni 2010)

Great Marvin schrieb:


> Aus Thale....
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658025
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658024


das eine hat es wegen der Action schon verdient hier groß reinzukommen:


----------



## Great Marvin (2. Juni 2010)

ah danke. Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht hin die hier so reinzustellen.......


----------



## fatcrobat (2. Juni 2010)

top


----------



## FR-Jonny (26. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatcrobat (6. Juli 2010)

cool 
wo war das denn ???


----------



## Marder (6. Juli 2010)

da mich die e-mail gerade daran erinnert, dass es den thread auch noch gibt..

hier mal was von sonntag auf unserem hometrail:


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Juli 2010)

schöne bilder herr schmidt 

bewegte bilder


----------



## SundayR1D3R (7. Juli 2010)

hey da kann ja einer fahren


----------



## agrohardtail (7. Juli 2010)

und noch ein nicht bewegtes bild


----------



## FR-Jonny (9. Juli 2010)

fatcrobat schrieb:


> cool
> wo war das denn ???





 steht alles unter diesem bild 
allerdings fährt nur einer der beiden sunday


----------



## teatimetom (9. Juli 2010)

weitermachen  
schöne bilder


----------



## MoNu (10. Juli 2010)

soll erstmal reichen


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (11. Juli 2010)

agrohardtail schrieb:


>



Oha da wurde aber einiges in der Streckenführung geändert!
Den Wiesendouble gabs nich mehr was?
Und den double danach ham se höher gemacht, damit da nimmer alle rein knallen?!? 

Wäre auch gerne da gewesen, wobei ich mir vorstellen kann, dass es im shuttle unendlich heiß war?
cheers


----------



## agrohardtail (11. Juli 2010)

derbe heiß 
und im wald stand der staub einfach nur. lade die tage mal nen video hoch wo ich am roadgap stehe. man sieht nix mehr weil alles voll staub ist.


----------



## Smourock17 (18. Juli 2010)

geiler schice Jungs!

Hatte auch endlich mal Zeit mein Ross rumzuknallen  :


----------



## ka_winter2003 (3. August 2010)

symphony race wagrain


----------



## SundayR1D3R (5. August 2010)

auch ein wenig Sunday in Action von mir


----------



## fabs8 (6. August 2010)

Top geile Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (6. August 2010)

großes kompliment! tolles video !!!


----------



## Mürre (6. August 2010)

schönes video!


----------



## fatcrobat (6. August 2010)

spitzen action 
ziemlich cool


----------



## MoNu (7. August 2010)




----------



## Ivery (8. August 2010)

Warum bist du nur einen Lauf gefahren?


----------



## MoNu (8. August 2010)

hatte auf den zweiten kb mehr und ich muste noch 4 1/2 stunden nachhause fahren. und halt nächsten tag arbeiten 
aber egal


----------



## agrohardtail (8. August 2010)

scheiß tag in winterberg


----------



## fatcrobat (10. August 2010)

******** nass da winterberg bei regen stinkt aber nettes video


----------



## Dirt Bastard (11. August 2010)




----------



## slayerrider (12. August 2010)

nett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoNu (2. September 2010)




----------



## SundayR1D3R (3. September 2010)

hey schönes video monu ich hoffe das ich auch möglichts bald wieder durch die gegend shredden kann mit meinen hengst


----------



## agrohardtail (13. September 2010)

bisschen in winterberg gewesen gestern


----------



## Rotzkotz (14. September 2010)

Video gefällt mir sehr gut!  Musik würde mich noch interessieren? 

Gruß


----------



## agrohardtail (14. September 2010)

bassnectar feat nelly furtado - magical world


----------



## FR-Jonny (13. November 2010)

damit das hier nicht einschläft paar aufnamhem vom lockedup90:


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Mai 2011)

Hi,
damit man sieht das mein Sunday auch gefahren wird und hier mal wieder paar Bilder gezeigt werden


----------



## SVK1899 (22. Mai 2011)

! bist jetzt mein neues hintegrundbild aufm pc! übrigens find ichs klasse mit der dorado, hab mich zwar erst dran gewöhnen müssen...... finds aber immer besser!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. Mai 2011)

oho, was für eine Ehre 
Mit welchem Bild denn?

Die Dorado fährt sich auch sowas von gut! Die funktioniert echt so gut.
Gut aussehen tut sie meiner Meinung nach auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SVK1899 (22. Mai 2011)

das untere (2.Foto), macht sich echt gut !


----------



## Marder (23. Mai 2011)

wenn das thema schon mal wieder aktiviert wird - ich hab auch noch nen paar bilder vom neuen hometrail aus dieser woche


----------



## Stoegl (23. Mai 2011)

Na, dann mach ich doch auch mal mit. Vom Hometrack, irgendwann am Anfang der Saison. Den Track gibts leider nicht mehr


----------



## nic93 (6. September 2011)

Rasenrennen, als es noch trocken war:


----------



## SundayR1D3R (6. Oktober 2011)

hey jungs hier geht ja garnichts..
was vom ixs cup Thale


----------



## pippo999 (12. März 2012)

bei einer kleinen Ausfahrt im Februar 2012 mit dem treuen Eisenpferd... 

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TqwJa_NhUto[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (26. März 2012)

los... thread am leben halten!!

2 bilderse von mir bei der letzten gestrigen abfahrt


----------



## Mürre (5. Mai 2012)

Damit es hier nicht ganz einschläft auch mal Bilder wo mein schwächelndes Fahrkönnen dokumentiert wurde...besser als nix


----------



## minikiwi (5. Mai 2012)

und weiter gehts


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. Mai 2012)

sehr coole Fotostrecke!

Auch wenn man es kaum erkennen kann. Big Mountain mit dem gelben Sunday  Der Sommer kommt!


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2012)

@mr freeride : saugeiles photo !!!  !


----------



## Probiker (24. Mai 2012)

@ Mister.Freeride: die Dorado macht sich echt super in dem Sunday! Gefällt mir gut! Hoffe, dass mein Sunday auch bald ausgeführt werden kann und ich ein paar Bilder reinstellen kann.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## SundayR1D3R (25. September 2012)

auch gute Sunday Action von rider90:


----------



## Rush9k (17. März 2013)

http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1302652]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Rush9k (17. März 2013)




----------



## AddiP (7. Mai 2013)

Ahead F##k


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harbourmastah (8. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## harbourmastah (18. Mai 2013)




----------



## Kaesebroetchen (5. August 2013)

Ironhorse 6. am Wildkogel


----------



## SundayR1D3R (24. September 2018)




----------

